# Allroad mileage



## waydeki (Feb 10, 2003)

My wife drives a 2001 Allroad and we're kind of disappointed with the mileage it gets. We're averaging around 18-19 mpg. We do mostly highway driving and keep it around 70mph on the highway. Not a lot of hole shots or heavy pedal driving here either. Tire pressure is right on as well. Any tips? Is this typical for this car? 
I've seen 23-26 in 2.8 A6 and my old 528iT.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

i would kill for 19mpg... 
i rarely drive on the highway in other than stop and go LA traffic... 
trip computer=
avg miliage 16mpg past 2k miles
2004 2.7T Tiptronic


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Allroad mileage (waydeki)*

You are not stating which engine and which transmission you have.
But.. 19 is good..assuming you are doing the math at fill up.
The data screen MPG is usually off by 10%.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Allroad mileage (paulsb01)*

our 6 speed computer tally says 22.9 mpg; mix of highway and city (country city)...my wife drives it and shifts at 3000 rpms. I have the window sticker but forget what the rated mileage is on it...was is it according to Audi?


----------



## waydeki (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Allroad mileage (paulsb01)*

the 2001 only came with the 2.7T. the mileage is from the dash computer. i'll try to check it at fill up.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroad mileage (Jim's16VScirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim’s16VScirocco* »_...was is it according to Audi?

16/21 for the 2.7T Tiptronic


----------

